# quale hardware acquistare?

## linuxconfa

Salve a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo, anche perchè sono abbastanza inesperto di linux. Passo subito alla domanda: volendo upgradare il mio computer (Athlon 800, 512MB ram, Ati All in Wonder 128 pro 16MB) per aumentarne le prestazioni verso quale scheda grafica conviene che mi indirizzo? Spero di passare presto ad un Athlon XP 2500 Burton, eventualmente dotandomi di un masterizzatore DVD ... moglie permettendomi ...

Grazie

----------

## robydrupo

Io ti consiglierei una scheda video dell'NVIDIA.....io possiedo una GeForce4 e va come una scheggia, inoltre è ben supportata!

http://www.nvidia.com

ciao  :Laughing: Last edited by robydrupo on Mon Jan 05, 2004 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

nvidia comuque ne habbiamo gia' discusso qua e qua

----------

## linuxconfa

GRAZIE, non sono molto pratico, ma vado subito a vedere.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Benve

Funziona l'accuisizione video con la Ati All in Wonder

Me la vendi per un prezzo irrisorio?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Se non hai motivi specifici, evita le ati. I driver per le nvidia sono nettamente migliori di quelli per le ati (linux parlando). Per il tuo computer, credo che una gforce 4 mx 440 64mb ddr dovrebbe andare bene. Al limite punta a una titanium, ma il prezzo, e lo spreco inizia a crescere.

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Funziona l'accuisizione video con la Ati All in Wonder
> 
> 

 

Sai come far funzionare l'acquisizione con una AIW 128 Pro?

Dimmi come, ti prego, con xfree 4.3.0 e gatos non ci sono mai riuscito ...

----------

## lopio

ciao,

qualcuno di voi usa athlon64 o sistema dual opteron?

Che impressioni avete (lato gentoo ovviamente)   :Wink: 

Cosa mi consigliate per acquisto?

grazie

----------

## hardskinone

Certamente NON comprare unita' ottiche Samsung (se puoi non comprare prorprio nulla di questa ditta). le LORO unita' ottiche non VANNO con linux   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://www.samsungoms-europe.com/samsung.php?section=faqitem&group=cdrw&id=1

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Almost no CD writer available in the market is compatible with Linux/Unix. The only recommended operating systems for using CD writers are Windows 95/98/2000/XP and NT. The recording programs do not support most of the other operating systems. In other words: under Linux/Unix etc. CD writers will work like a normal CD-ROM drive.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E poi guardate qui.... hihihihih

 *Quote:*   

>  no CD writer available in the market is compatible with Linux/Unix

 

Peccato che io non ne ho mai trovato uno che NON vada von linux   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

 *Quote:*   

> In other words: under Linux/Unix etc. CD writers will work like a normal CD-ROM drive

 

Infatti ora io non sto' leggendo cdrom.... sono dei dischi volanti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

Oggi ho visto una stampante laser Samsung che funziona con "Linux 6.0"!  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Spiegati meglio, perche' per ridere, bisogna farlo fino in fondo!   :Laughing: 

----------

## -YoShi-

[OT]

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Funziona l'accuisizione video con la Ati All in Wonder
> 
> Me la vendi per un prezzo irrisorio? 

 

Sai come farla funzionare davvero? e se si deve per forza essere la prima scheda video o può funzionare anche come secondaria?

[/OT]

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Almost no CD writer available in the market is compatible with Linux/Unix. The only recommended operating systems for using CD writers are Windows 95/98/2000/XP and NT. The recording programs do not support most of the other operating systems. In other words: under Linux/Unix etc. CD writers will work like a normal CD-ROM drive. 
> 
>    
> 
> E poi guardate qui.... hihihihih
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  esistono masterizzatori che non vanno su linux? Se si datemi il modello, voglio vedere che strano essere è  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Spiegati meglio, perche' per ridere, bisogna farlo fino in fondo!  

 

Niente, c'era questa stampante laser Samsung, guardo la lista dei sistemi operativi con cui funziona:

Windows95, Windows98, Windows98Se, Windows2000, WindowsXP, Linux 6.0  :Confused: 

E io che ero rimaso al 2.6.0!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Almost no CD writer available in the market is compatible with Linux/Unix. The only recommended operating systems for using CD writers are Windows 95/98/2000/XP and NT. 

 

Forse non sapevano abilitare l'emulazione SCSI

 *Quote:*   

> The recording programs do not support most of the other operating systems. In other words: under Linux/Unix etc. CD writers will work like a normal CD-ROM drive.

 

E' un'idiozia, stanno dicendo che i masterizzatori non funzionano perchè Nero non si installa sotto Linux...

----------

## silian87

Pensa te che idioti.......   linux 6.0..... immaginavo che se mettevano supportato da windows XS, invece i XP allora un sacco di gente diceva subito "oddio, che stupidi, che razza di idioti, scrivere XS invece di XP!!!", invece linux 6.0 non desta problemi!

Almeno che non si riferissere ad una distro specifica (red hat, sicuramente), allora idioti il doppio!!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Almeno che non si riferissere ad una distro specifica (red hat, sicuramente), allora idioti il doppio!!!

 

Probabile sia proprio così...   :Confused: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahhahahahahha!

Questa del Linux 6.0 non l'ho mai sentita da nessuno....

neanche mia mamma che non ci capisce niente di informatica che crede ancora che Linux si pronunci Linus riuscirebbe a dire qualcosa del genere.

Per la cronaca: dal pc in cui vi sto scrivendo (GNU/Linux 2.4.22 Debian Woody) uso un driver Sansumg combo e, abilitata l'emulazione SCSI, masterizza da dio!

----------

## paman

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Oggi ho visto una stampante laser Samsung che funziona con "Linux 6.0"! 

 

trattasi della Samsung ML-1510 che, per inciso, funziona benissimo.

Una volta un tipo del call center di una ditta produttice di modem ha confuso la versione del kernel per quella della SuSe e mi diceva che il mio kernel 2.2.nonricordo era troppo vecchio e dovevo passare al 6.3  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Per la cronaca: dal pc in cui vi sto scrivendo (GNU/Linux 2.4.22 Debian Woody) uso un driver Sansumg combo e, abilitata l'emulazione SCSI, masterizza da dio!

 

ma noi vogliamo sapere se funziona da dio in ATAPI mode!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

non ho mai avuto problemi neanche in ATAPI mode.

PS: è il drive combo lettore DVD e masterizzatore.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Peach, ho visto che anche tu 6 di Padova!

Ci si sente!

----------

## leon_73

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Funziona l'accuisizione video con la Ati All in Wonder
> 
>  
> 
> Sai come far funzionare l'acquisizione con una AIW 128 Pro?
> ...

 

Ciao,

io ero riuscito ad installato e a farlo funzionare correttamente ma non devi usare l'ebuild (che e' legato alla versione di Xfree piu vecchia della 4.3) 

Devi andartene al sito di gatos e scaricare tutti i file necessari e farti l'installazione a manina... Dopodiche' tutto funziona perfettamante.

Leo

----------

## pava_rulez

Ciao ragazzi,

mi unisco a questo thread per chiedere un consiglio relativamente ad 1 pc usato e in particolare alla sua valutazione.  Dovrei acquistare da 1 amica 1 pc usato (non so esattamente di che anno) con queste caratteristiche (putroppo non troppo tecniche, visto che ho potuto darci 1 occhiata giusto 1 minutino, ma mi sembrava 1 computer abbastanza reattivo)

P4 2.66 Ghz

Nvidia 5200 fx dual 64mb

Hard disk da 80Gb di cui ignoro marca e specifiche

256 Mb di Ram putroppo di cui non so frequenza etc.

Masterizzatore DVD direi non DL

Lettore DVD 16x

Scheda Ethernet 10Mb

Monitor Dell 17 pollici

2 casse della creative

Windows 2000 Professional che andrà puntualmente piallato

e non mi viene in mente se ho dimenticato qualcosa.

So che la descrizione è abbastanza lacunosa in quanto a specificità, ma vorrei sapere secondo voi quale potrebbe essere 1 ordine di idee per formulare 1 offerta a questa mia amica (devo dire la verità, l'offerta in realtà l'ho già fatta, ma mi sembra di avere abbastanza esagerato offrendo per Pc e monitor 500). Ed eventualmente se avete ulteriori criteri di valutazione...

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Scheda Ethernet 10Mb

 

Secondo me hai perso uno zero... é da un bel pò che le 10 sono fuori produzione  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (devo dire la verità, l'offerta in realtà l'ho già fatta, ma mi sembra di avere abbastanza esagerato offrendo per Pc e monitor 500)

 

Con quella cifra credo che lo compri nuovo al supermercato, più o meno con le stesse caratteristiche (ma senza la licenza del SO, che potresti eventualmente rivendere  :Wink:  ).

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con quella cifra credo che lo compri nuovo al supermercato, più o meno con le stesse caratteristiche (ma senza la licenza del SO, che potresti eventualmente rivendere  ).

 

Come ordine di idee quindi su che cifre saresti? (poi ovviamente informandomi meglio sui componenti potrò agire al ribasso/rialzo rispetto a cifre da voi consigliate)

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Come ordine di idee quindi su che cifre saresti? (poi ovviamente informandomi meglio sui componenti potrò agire al ribasso/rialzo rispetto a cifre da voi consigliate)

 

Appena visto in un negozio on-line che un Celeron 2.6/512/HD+17" economico viaggia intorno ai 410 Euro.

In base alla qualità dei componenti installati e al quanto son nuovi puoi decidere se stare vicino ai 400 o ai 300. Ovviamente IMHO.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   Come ordine di idee quindi su che cifre saresti? (poi ovviamente informandomi meglio sui componenti potrò agire al ribasso/rialzo rispetto a cifre da voi consigliate) 
> 
> Appena visto in un negozio on-line che un Celeron 2.6/512/HD+17" economico viaggia intorno ai 410 Euro.
> 
> In base alla qualità dei componenti installati e al quanto son nuovi puoi decidere se stare vicino ai 400 o ai 300. Ovviamente IMHO.

 

Perfetto, ti ringrazio randomaze! Se abbiamo altri esperti in perizie informatiche, che si facciano avanti...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Un computer al limite puo essere realizzato manualmente o in un negozio online che conosco io che realizzo il computer che vuoi tu (ovviamente in quel caso si dovrà pagare il servizio di montaggio):

SEMPRON 2600+ 64bit e siamo sui 60-70 euri

ASUS K8V-X SE con supporto AGP, PCI e scheda audio 6 canali integrata e siamo sui 65 euri invece se vuoi optare per una scheda madre che abbia la PCI-X si va sui 100 euri in su.

Nvidia GeForce FX5200 con 128Mb 64bit DDR AGP 8X TVOUT sui 40 euri.

GeIL Value Memory da 512Mb PC3200 DDR400 sui 50-60 euri.

Cabinet AD57P middle tower ATX con assieme alimentatore da 400watt USB e audio frontale grigio sui 50 euri.

Monitor 17" Samsung 793S sui 120 euri.

HD MAXTOR DiamondMax Plus 9 80Gb. 7200 RPM su 80 euri.

Facendo un conto veloce siamo sui 480 euri nn facendo conto della pasta termica da applicare al processore ma quello costa sui 5 euri se invece vuoi montato siamo sui 20-30 euri aggiuntivi pero fai conto che questo computer e no-brand senza licenza windows quindi windows-free e poi un computer abbastanza performante, aggiornato e aggiornabile in futuro.

----------

